# Vacuum Controlled Dashpot, Where to Buy One?



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

This is on a '67 GTO Rochester Carb. The screwdriver is pointing to it. Where might I find a replacement?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Put a BB in the short hose in front of it and call it done.
That pot is NLA.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks. I was thinking that was the case.


----------

